# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Graphics Programming >  how works perspective?

## Cambalinho

how the perspective works?

----------


## VictorN

What means (and in which context) this word "perspective"?

----------


## Chandni

I think you are talking about design perspective, so it depends for which you are expecting to design your graphics, social media post design, for your website or for printing a big hoarding, poster or brochure.

----------

